# 95 hb help please



## Cjp2 (Apr 17, 2018)

I was driving the my truck just died. No strange noises or anything strange. After I got pulled out the road.. and after 2 days of banging my head together I popped the front cover off and my cam sprocket for the timing chain was broken . After 2 failed attempts I bielive I have the timing set properly and everything back together and it still won't start.. could I have bent a valve ? Idk where to go from here..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You very well could have a bent valve. Do a compression test.


----------



## Cjp2 (Apr 17, 2018)

That is what it ended up being I bent all 4 exhaust valves


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah... It would have been nice if Nissan could have made non-interference engines like other manufacturers.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Going to move this thread to the HB Truck subforum.

Cheers,

Erik


----------

